# Trimming the feet



## Gempress (Feb 18, 2006)

I was brushing Scandal yesterday and I noticed that the hair on her feet is very long. She looks like she has giant puffballs attatched to her ankles. It's certainly not very nice-looking

Do you trim the feet for a maltese in show coat? How do you do it?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I was brushing Scandal yesterday and I noticed that the hair on her feet is very long. She looks like she has giant puffballs attatched to her ankles. It's certainly not very nice-looking
> 
> Do you trim the feet for a maltese in show coat? How do you do it?
> 
> ...



Yes, the feet should be trimmed. It is also very important to keep the nails trimmed also. If the feet and nails aren't kept trimmed, it can affect movement or the way they present themself in the ring.

I use a pair of toenail scissors to trim between the pads, then my regular grooming scissors (seven inch) for the trim around the feet. I am on my way out now, but I think I have a diagram I can copy and paste to show how the feet should be done. I'll look when I get home tonight.


----------



## Gempress (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you so much, Happy! I bet Scandal would feel much better if she has those mops trimmed down.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I shave the paw pads and trim the feet in a layered fashion. I use 7 1/2 in or 8 in shears...the more I groom, the more I prefer longer shears.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use curved scissors, about 6 inches long to shape the hair growing over the feet into a circle not much longer than the nails' edges..just so they don't show. I use smaller scissors to trim the pad hair. I use dognail clippers for the nails and a file to smoothe them if needed.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Here is a drawing of how to trim the feet:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use one of those thin small mini Wahl razors for the pawpads, have found that easier than using scissors. I'm still trying to figure out the feeting timming thing, if you look at my sig you can see the hack job I did on Lucy's front feet. I've looked at the diagram Faye has posted and I'm a moron and I can't figure it out, LOL! I use blunt tip curved 6" scissors to trim the feet up, keeping bottom side of the scissors anchored to the table as I trim around in an attempt at making it even. I've only attempted this once, so I'm not the voice of experience, by any stretch of the imagination. Lucy's nails have been a challenge to learn how to trim because they are black. Good luck with your grooming!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

> Here is a drawing of how to trim the feet:[/B]


cool


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Instead of just cutting them straight, I layer the feet and have found that the hair lays better and it gives a more finished look, especially if your dog has a lot of coat. So I hold the hair on the foot up and trim just the hair closest to the toes first, then let a small layer down and trim that a touch longer, etc.


----------

